

Nokia's Bad Call on Smartphones  - scriptproof
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702304388004577531002591315494-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwODExNDgyWj.html

======
scriptproof
The sum of bad moves from Nokia is atonishing! iPhone-like in 2000, Meego
replaced by WP are some examples.

------
mtgx
"Shortly after taking the job, Mr. Elop scrapped work on Nokia's homegrown
smartphone software and said the company would use Microsoft Corp.'s MSFT
+2.66% Windows mobile operating system. By doing so, he was able to deliver a
new line of phones to compete with the iPhone in less than a year, much
quicker than if Nokia had stuck with its own software, he says."

I keep hearing Elop saying this, but what the hell is he talking about? The N9
was available like a year before they even got their first WP7 product out.

